# No Spark!



## xr750 (Jul 3, 2010)

I am new to this, but I figured I'd give it a try. I own a H16XL with a Tecumseh engine. I don't have any spark going to the plug. Any ideas where and how to start testing some things to find my problem? The motor was rebuilt about 4 years ago by a shop. All ideas welcome. Thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does it have any type of fuse in the ignition harness? If you have a test light you need to see if your getting power to the coil.


----------



## xr750 (Jul 3, 2010)

I will check on the fuse. Ocassionally it does run for a while then quits. I'm not quite sure how to check the coil. Thanks.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

First you need to know if it's a magneto or coil motor. Follow plug wire from plug back, if wire leads to a small cylindrical coil it is a coil ignition, if the wires lead to the cover of the fly wheel (inside the cover, you can't see it) it is a magneto. 

If it is a coil motor check for power (12V) at the pos side of the coil, check your points and condensor, check your wires, if all is good and no spark the coil needs to be replaced. 

If it is a magneto and you have no spark you need to replace the magneto.

There really is not way to test, they work or they don't. Both are considered "coils" and there is no way to test either of them....some will tell you to use an ohm meter and test resitance.....but.....doesn't really work....you need to replace.

Also replace your plug with Autolite. Champions are TRASH right from the package.

Scott


----------



## pfc123 (Dec 2, 2016)

Replaced coil on magneto no spark


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You have a ground problem,at the coil ,or,if it has points,they,or the condesner , could be bad.
Engine #s would help.


----------

